# Pensacola Pier King



## "Sick Days" (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey guys Im heading out there in the next few days for king and have some questions.

What bait to use? (I bought a king rig)

Are kings bottom feeders?

Should I go all the way down to the end of the pier and cast from their?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Free-line a cigar minnow....if they are there, they'll get it! Ohhhhh make sure you use a wire leader!


----------



## "Sick Days" (Jul 23, 2012)

Live minnow?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Live is good but most people use frozen or fresh dead.

Keep the bait at the top only letting it sink a couple of feet before giving it a quick jerk to give it some action and bring it back to the top. If you see a king come up but not eat give it some more jerks and that may entice the bite. Once he eats free spool because they often will take one half the come back for the other, let him eat and then give it to him.


----------



## "Sick Days" (Jul 23, 2012)

Alright thanks


----------



## "Sick Days" (Jul 23, 2012)

Should I cut the minnows at all to get some scent in the water?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

No need to cut the minnows, they'll find it. I hate the rigs with the stinger and trebles. Looks like crap in my opinion. 

Take a 10" section of wire and barrel twist a swivel on one end and a 5/0 or 4/0 circle hook on the other. Hook your cigsicle near the thin, hard part of their back almost at the tail. I have had almost 100% hook up rates with kings like this, hardly ever get short strikes. If you hook them in the eyes or head you will get short strikes, and need the stinger rig most people use. The circle hook rig is streamlined, neat looking, and leaves no hooks or wires are hanging out of the fish. Try it, and feed him for about 5 seconds before you tighten up your drag.


----------



## "Sick Days" (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok thanks man


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Watch the locals. Thats how I learned


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Watch the locals. Thats how I learned


Thats the best advice for sure.... I like at least 3 foot of leader, and always hook through the eyes or top of down through the lower jaw no trailer hook so I can work it like a lure. Works best if you get some good fresh cigs that will last. Have seen plenty come in and look at a bait just sittin there. Rooks always freeze and thats when you want some action to fire them up..... so if a fish is interested work it and watch him turn from green to black quick.. good luck.


----------



## "Sick Days" (Jul 23, 2012)

Preciate it guys.


----------



## Texas (Aug 1, 2012)

Good advice, I rig mine the same way.


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

usually when i hook my cigs i hook them through the eyes everytime ive had a king eat i always hook up i usually just lose them either do to a shark or a dolphin, but i have about a 2ft wire leader and use a troublehook it always works for me


----------

